# تحويل الاحداثيات من و الي Utm



## د جمعة داود (8 يوليو 2008)

يوجد موقع علي الانترنت يسمح بتحويل الاحداثيات لحظيا - On Line - بين نظامي الاحداثيات الجغرافية (خط طول ودائرة عرض) ونظام الاحداثيات المترية UTM لاي نقطة في العالم:

http://pages.globetrotter.net/roule/utmgoogle.htm

واستخدامه سهل جدا في خطوتين فقط كالتالي:

الخطوة الاولي: أكتب الاحداثيات الجغرافية
الخطوة الثانية: أضغط أيقونة Calculate
ستظهر لك الاحداثيات المترية ورقم شريحة UTM 

بالتوفيق للجميع
___________________________
شرح بالصور في نادي نظم المعلومات الجغرافية:
http://www.gisclub.net/vb/showthread.php?t=3060


----------



## عماد مغربي (8 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا دكتور جمعة على اعمالك الشيقة ومجهودد طيب منك


----------



## garary (8 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## لؤي سوريا (8 يوليو 2008)

شكرا كتير د.جمعة


----------



## ديار ناظم (8 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور جمعة


----------



## حسام يونس (11 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا الله يعطيك العافية برنامج رائع بس لازم اون لاين مش ممكن تحميله 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد البابلي (18 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على هذه المعلومة القيمة


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (18 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور يا دكتور


----------



## مريم محمد علي (19 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور كثير لكني لا أستطيع تحميله و لا فتحه.


----------



## م وائل حسنى (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا للهذا المجهود والله الموفق
اخوك وائل


----------



## عبدالحفيظ احمد (19 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور جدا يادكتور جمعة على المجهود


----------



## فراس76 (19 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز.........


----------



## مهندس محمدعبدة (20 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير يا دكتور جمعة على مجهودك الكبير


----------



## مجدى فتحى حسن (24 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخي علىهذا المجهود


----------



## المهندس علي جدة (25 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير دكتور


----------



## رعد اسحق (13 سبتمبر 2008)

الشكر والتقدير للدكتور جمعه


----------



## alboush (3 فبراير 2009)

الشكر الجزيل يا دكتور واستأذنك بالسؤال اذا كان لديك اي فكرة للتحويل الى الجملة الستيريوغرافية السورية


----------



## eng: issa (3 فبراير 2009)

شكراااااا جزيلا


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (3 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## husamabulaila (9 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لك يادكتور وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## morganti2006 (10 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يجزيك عنا خير يا دكتور جمعة وزادك الله من علمة


----------



## abdolkadr (10 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ChainDozer (10 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير يا دكتور جمعة على جهودك الجبارة
ابو احمد


----------



## كبلو ابراهيم (2 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## ابوفاروق2020 (16 مايو 2011)

jkokljl


----------



## al-rahbi (23 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا دكتور جمعة .. بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## ahmadj5 (6 ديسمبر 2016)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## فتحي بسيوني (13 ديسمبر 2016)

قال رسول الله (ص)ما انقطع عمل ابن ادم الا عن ثلاث صدقة جارية اوعلم ينتفع بة او ولدا صالح يدعوة لة . صدق رسول الله( صلى الله علية وسلم ) وقد ندعوا الله عز وجل ان يجعل علمك فى ميزان حسناتك وجزاك الله عنا خير يا دكتور جمعة


----------

